# Sim cards



## Sahil88 (Apr 8, 2016)

I have arrived in Spain but cannot find any sim cards with alot of data! Are there any networks that do unlimited data? Max I can find is 5gb.
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

For prepay i am not sure.. but for contract there are various options. Yoigo are pretty generous with their data ... although i am not sure if anyone does unlimited


----------



## Sahil88 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ok and if i went into store and wanted to buy a contract phone, what do I need to show them? And for the bNk account, do I just show them my card?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Sahil88 said:


> Ok and if i went into store and wanted to buy a contract phone, what do I need to show them? And for the bNk account, do I just show them my card?


For a contract phone you will certainly need your Passport and NIE (i do not know if they will give a contract to anyone without an NIE, you would have ask). You would have to take details of your bank IBAN number and probably a recent statement/transaction receipt from your bank.

I am not sure what else they may want in a shop, when I changed my contract I did it by internet and I think they must have electronically verified me as there was no questions or anything but I cannot recall the exact needs of my first contract.. I guess as its a type of credit they may ask for a recent padron. Its best to go in with what you have and see what they say.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Here are the mobile deals with Orange - going up to 6 GB data.

Vente a Orange | Móviles, tarifas 4G, ADSL, TV e Internet

I'm with Orange. I started out with a monthly package and changed to a contract package once I needed a new mobile phone. I recently changed to a package that has landline, internet and mobile together. They've got excellent deals. If you look on that link I gave above, go to the top left, where it says "Tienda," and it will describe all the packages they have.


----------



## pablo1 (May 9, 2016)

Sahil88 said:


> I have arrived in Spain but cannot find any sim cards with alot of data! Are there any networks that do unlimited data? Max I can find is 5gb.
> Any help would be appreciated!


Unlimited data? None available in Spain any more as too many clients saturated the mobile network!

You can get up-to 20Gb of 4G data a month with a virtual mobile operator in Spain but it is very expensive.

Otherwise Vodafone/Orange/Movistar/Amena offer up-to 8Gb of data a month for around 45-65 euros!

To obtain a new simcard you will need proof of identity such as a passport, driving licence or NIE number.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

I have just been researching this very subject. If you are just after data then you are able to get 40Gb/mes for just shy of 30€.
I can't post links but if you google the following: "amena en case sim" to Google UK then it's the first result. Seems they use the Orange network if that helps?

Pedro


----------



## pablo1 (May 9, 2016)

piersuk said:


> I have just been researching this very subject. If you are just after data then you are able to get 40Gb/mes for just shy of 30€.
> I can't post links but if you google the following: "amena en case sim" to Google UK then it's the first result. Seems they use the Orange network if that helps?
> 
> Pedro


Orange is a good network if you have coverage in your area.

I've had a look at this, it seems this is a home 3G/4G solution to access the internet via WIFI/ethernet. I don't know if you can take the sim card out of the router and put it inside a mobile phone. (technically should be possible but you may find the mobile phone won't browse the internet due to the APN settings that might have restrictions in place)


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

There is a forum on the Amena site where that question would undoubtably be answered. I don't think the APN would be device tied but worth checking.


----------



## pablo1 (May 9, 2016)

piersuk said:


> There is a forum on the Amena site where that question would undoubtably be answered. I don't think the APN would be device tied but worth checking.


According to another forum I was looking at, if the simcard is used outside of the assigned router they will cut you off due to breach of contract!

Spanish: "No se puede, la SIM ha de estar en el domicilio del contrato sin poder moverla, está en las condiciones del contrato."

Since I am new to this forum, are we allowed to post links to other forums??


----------

